# How much does your gym membership cost?



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

*How much does it cost you per month?*​
Free 2911.69%£0-£20 8032.26%£20-£50 11445.97%£50-100 228.87%£100+31.21%


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

As the poll states, how much does your gym cost you each month.

In terms of membership.

£21 p/m- Cheetahs Gym, Hove. Fantastic value for money imo.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

£10.99 :lol:


----------



## MarkB89 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing, perk of the missus working there  Otherwise £41 per month


----------



## pham (Dec 9, 2011)

£200 per year.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

£265 per year at Bodyworks, London


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

£270 a year or £30 a month  Iron Force Gym High Wycombe


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

£14 a month, orig contract as the newer members are at like £19 a month I believe!! 

If you pay up front for like 14 months I think it is you can get the gym at like £2 pound a week!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Free, its in my converted garage 

In all seriousness, keeping an eye on this as looking to maybe open a gym next year so good to see what sort of value people place on their health.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

£500 a year


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> £10.99 :lol:


Someones an opening offer PureGym guy


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

£22 a month at fitness first, including showers, sauna, steam room and great gym


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

£23 p/m decent gym - spit and sawdust type


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just paid 22.50 for a month + 10 pound induction at my Uni gym

Also paying 29 a month at DW Sports but can't get to it because I've blown my bike up for the second time in a month and can't afford to fix it :no:


----------



## KitchenGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

£29 total fitness. 2 pools, steam room, 2 saunas. Massive free weights are with db's up to 65kg. loads of parking etc and free classes. cant go wrong


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

£10.99 @ Pump Gym Watford


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

£26 a month but get to use local swimming baths which i rape my money back.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

£22 about 15quid too much IMO


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mines is free as I train at home.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

£32 :sad:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> As the poll states, how much does your gym cost you each month.
> 
> In terms of membership.
> 
> £21 p/m- Cheetahs Gym, Hove. Fantastic value for money imo.


Local boy  Down at David Lloyd at the marina myself so £75 a month. Got Asda and free parking down there though. Parking alone for Cheetah's would add £50 a month to my cost


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

44 quid david lloyd full membership.

Really handy and i also make use of the courts and classes.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

would be £25 a month but down to £20 with student discount. Looking to train at my uni gym from october which will be £8 a month :lol:


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Local boy  Down at David Lloyd at the marina myself so £75 a month. Got Asda and free parking down there though. Parking alone for Cheetah's would add £50 a month to my cost


Just do what I do lad, either park in Tesco's on Church road (2 hours free) and walk down (5 mins) or I normally park on the petrol station forecourt around the back. Never had any problems. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Someones an opening offer PureGym guy


Correct


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Just do what I do lad, either park in Tesco's on Church road (2 hours free) and walk down (5 mins) or I normally park on the petrol station forecourt around the back. Never had any problems. :thumb:


That's not a bad plan. I'm paid up til end of September down here, but will definitely consider moving. It is nice down here though


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

26 a month.

Down the local YMCA!


----------



## danaamer (Feb 16, 2012)

15£ while im at uni , TruGym

32£ while at home - Daylight robbery, Little small gym but has all the bits and bobs needed, but cheapest within a good 5 mile radius


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

resten said:


> That's not a bad plan. I'm paid up til end of September down here, but will definitely consider moving. It is nice down here though


Yeah thats the thing, have you ever been into Cheetahs.

If you haven't, don't expect much apart from floor after floor after floor of weights.

No air con for you nancies from David Llyod though :001_tt2:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Yeah thats the thing, have you ever been into Cheetahs.
> 
> If you haven't don't extra much apart from floor after floor after floor weights.
> 
> No air con for you nancies from David Llyod though :001_tt2:


Lol, yea I have had quite a few sessions in there mate. A lad I know used to be a member there so sometimes I'd go down and train with him as it was cheaper than him paying £20 as a guest at DL.

In terms of the amount of equipment and the range, it's awesome. I don't like the lack of day light, the mission to get water, how busy it gets in the evening, that all of the plates look the exact same and there is much more of an attitude problem there than anywhere else I've ever trained. Not saying everyone there is a cnut, but it's definitely got a different vibe lol


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Just paid 22.50 for a month + 10 pound induction at my Uni gym
> 
> Also paying 29 a month at DW Sports but can't get to it because I've blown my bike up for the second time in a month and can't afford to fix it :no:


Walk or push bike?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I pay £19.99 a month Fit4Less in Swindon includes classes but nothing else as it's just a gym


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> Walk or push bike?


Gym is an hour walk, don't own a push bike :/


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Gym is an hour walk, don't own a push bike :/


Nick one then you are from Manchester after all...


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

It costs £34.95 with a year membership or £54.95 monthly without one, which seems like a lot of money to me since I'm a student!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> Nick one then you are from Manchester after all...


Living in Wales at the minute, crime doesn't happen here :no:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Living in Wales at the minute, crime doesn't happen here :no:


If it's South Wales you get reps :thumb:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> If it's South Wales you get reps :thumb:


North Wales! Suppose crime does happen in the South lol


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> North Wales! Suppose crime does happen in the South lol


Buy a cheap push bike or find someone to give you a lift.

It probably does, lol.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> Buy a cheap push bike or find someone to give you a lift.
> 
> It probably does, lol.


Any idea where I'd be able to pick one up? Would have to be dirt dirt cheap!


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Any idea where I'd be able to pick one up? Would have to be dirt dirt cheap!


Ebay, Gumtree, Preloved or your local cycle shop might be able to help.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

£9.99 a month Xercise4Less in stockton


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Get mine for £25 but it's normally around £40


----------



## 223ackley (Mar 31, 2013)

£30 a month or £25 direct debit cheaper if you dont work at powerhouse gym in gods country whitehaven


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

£13 :beer:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

£35 a month at Golds Gym


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

£56 a month at Virgin active. Prices have gone up and the place is still getting packed out.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

£22 per month, Forest Gym

£3 occasional visit to Cheetah's at Hove


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

£10:99 @ puregym Luton/dunstable


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

dannyboy182 said:


> £10:99 @ puregym Luton/dunstable


What's the one in Luton like? I spend a bit of time over that way for family etc was thinking of popping in.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

£110 a year at Ben Dunne, Liverpool. Plenty of dumbbells /weights too.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Free, I train at home.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Free, train at home.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Got good deal other day160 for the year.


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What's the one in Luton like? I spend a bit of time over that way for family etc was thinking of popping in.


yeah it's ok! I go about 6 in the morning so it's quite empty. not sure what it would be like in the afternoon/evening!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

dannyboy182 said:


> yeah it's ok! I go about 6 in the morning so it's quite empty. not sure what it would be like in the afternoon/evening!


Cheers man. Appreciate it.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Nothing Bro, I don't even lift...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ultimate Fitness Birmingham, £32


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Muscle zone high Wycombe 20 a month


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

£100 - 3 Month

£160 - 6 Month

£260 - 12 Month

Or £3.50 PAYG

Flex n Tone in Salford


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

PACEY said:


> £56 a month at Virgin active. Prices have gone up and the place is still getting packed out.


That's insane. Don't know how they can justify charging that amount for a gym membership.

Mine's £20 a month.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

£2.50 a sesh, Big Als gym Co.Durham or £3 for boxing gym up the road!


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> That's insane. Don't know how they can justify charging that amount for a gym membership.
> 
> Mine's £20 a month.


Didnt think it was that bad. Some of my family go to the virgin classic in twickenham, thats £90 month.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

PACEY said:


> Didnt think it was that bad. Some of my family go to the virgin classic in twickenham, thats £90 month.


For that price I'd expect the dumbells to be gold plated and have my own personal butler ready to wipe the sweat off my brow between sets.


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

£10 a week or £3.50 a session physique and fitness Burton on Trent.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> For that price I'd expect the dumbells to be gold plated and have my own personal butler ready to wipe the sweat off my brow between sets.


They got a climbing wall if it floats your boat. If i want to go there i got to pay £15 extra a time, safe to say i aint seen the inside of it yet.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

£150 a year for me. Free parking near which is a bloody good job on leg day at the min!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Free,well a small advert outside my cafe,lovely.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> £500 a year


FECK!!!!!

Do they have gold plated dumbbells in the place and Kelly Brook to rub you down after your workout?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> FECK!!!!!
> 
> Do they have gold plated dumbbells in the place and Kelly Brook to rub you down after your workout?


That's nothing! I was paying £75 a month at my old place! :'( Needless to say I'm not anymore


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

1.50 per day or 6 a week


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

£25 per month


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

I pay 20 a month at my gym, normally do legs at different gym 2.50 at time


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

£30 per month at the park inn in Telford


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

£10.99 pure gym nottingham, its got everything u need just about. only go there cuz of the price. thinking of going round the corner to the gym though cuz I prefer the backstreet proper gyms like the one tony had in bilborough


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

smithy33 said:


> £10.99 pure gym nottingham, its got everything u need just about. only go there cuz of the price. thinking of going round the corner to the gym though cuz I prefer the backstreet proper gyms like the one tony had in bilborough


Cinderhill mate?


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

DanielScrilla said:


> Muscle zone high Wycombe 20 a month


How is Tony D. I hear he sold it last I saw on Facebook before I came off it.


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> How is Tony D. I hear he sold it last I saw on Facebook before I came off it.


 he sold it and moved away somewhere apparently he was in trouble with people but I'm not sure


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

DanielScrilla said:


> he sold it and moved away somewhere apparently he was in trouble with people but I'm not sure


I've known him and his Mrs for a long time. Was with him only a few months ago at his flat. I think it was just financial issues. Wasn't making any money at the gym.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Pay and you go or 25 a month.

Great value for money!

Muscle Junction Aldershot!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

SILV3RBACK said:


> FECK!!!!!
> 
> Do they have gold plated dumbbells in the place and Kelly Brook to rub you down after your workout?


yes to both


----------



## smithy33 (Apr 2, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Cinderhill mate?


never been to cyrils, heard its good. can get quite busy though, alvin small trains there don't he!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

smithy33 said:


> never been to cyrils, heard its good. can get quite busy though, alvin small trains there don't he!


I haven't too lol but it's about 5 mins from where I've just got a new job so think i will pop in 

Would be good to see I Alvin does mate, worth a visit for that.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

£51 per year then £1 every time you train..

big gym got all you need. daves gym cheshire..


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

£30 a month Emporium Fitness Stourbridge.

Good for the price, decent free weights section and not too busy when I go so fine for me.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

£30


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

train at home ...its free although the walk between the garage and the front room is a pain


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

£30


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Train at home too, just a bit cold over winter in the garage :laugh:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Home Gym/Man Room...so Free..bar initial cost (recommend to everyone!)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

£24 but get corporate membership discount


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

£85 per year.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

£32 corporate rate DW


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

£2.20 every time I go , great value for money


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Just joinde Xercise4less in Liverpool - £9.99 a month and really impressed with the weights section - its got just about anything I would want (apart from a Glute Ham Raise but then no-one seems to have those).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't actually know but it is approx £70/75 a month. Corporate gym in Canary Wharf with spa/saunas/swimming pool/jcuzzis etc. I only ever use the free weights


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

£26 a month, back street power gym....full of monsters (and little ol me lol) just cash on the door, no contract, perfect


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Free, I work in the leisure department as a lifeguard and gym instructor. I want to change gym's though, but the nearest bbing gym is 15 miles away from me :-(


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

£26ish quid a month,

Backstreet place, cash once a month, no contracts, 5 mins away from home,

Spot on.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Tenner per month at pure gym


----------



## Richiej (Sep 15, 2013)

£110 a year, Ben Dunne in Liverpool, it has a very good free weight section and is never busy when i go.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Pay £30 per month for one gym and £70 for the other.


----------



## Jakey_Clapham (May 21, 2013)

£70 a month.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

£25.00 a month at mine its a basic gym but does the job


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

10.99


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Jakey_Clapham said:


> £70 a month.


Do you get a PT with that membership ??


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

£40 a month fitness first in white field. Ok gym, broken machines.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

£81 a month Virgin Active

(I have multi club access and I need it as I move between the company sites a lot, I train regularly in 5 of their gyms)

very pricey but I love the sauna steam room and jacuzzi time after training, plus multi club it's all a traveller like me needs.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

Accidentally read it as "per year" and chose 100+... Fcuking fail!


----------



## sunny21 (Nov 9, 2013)

£69.99 per month, but that includes the steam room and sauna too


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

????????? University gym- 32 quid for 6 months.....Amazing Thailand ;-)


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Free - perks of the job


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> £81 a month Virgin Active
> 
> (I have multi club access and I need it as I move between the company sites a lot, I train regularly in 5 of their gyms)
> 
> very pricey but I love the sauna steam room and jacuzzi time after training, plus multi club it's all a traveller like me needs.


I get all that as well but for £24 a month!

This is with DW though


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine's in my garage, so it costs the square root of fcuk all.

Plus I can listen to 70's prog rock while I'm training

Plus I can do curls in the squat rack without some huge unit glowering at me

Plus I can train with my shirt off without being hassled by adoring women... though to be fair that's not usually a problem anyway.


----------



## Jakey_Clapham (May 21, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Do you get a PT with that membership ??


Nope just a faded towel and the chance to que to use the squat rack and machines. London is great.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Wow some people are paying £70+ for a months gym membership I just can't comprehend that amount of money to join a gym. Any gym should be between £20 - £50 max. Is it just me or does anybody else find £70 per month wey to high


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

81 quid !!!, Id want "extras" every time I went. And a butler carrying a towel, water bottle, and mixing me a shake after.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Wow some people are paying £70+ for a months gym membership I just can't comprehend that amount of money to join a gym. Any gym should be between £20 - £50 max. Is it just me or does anybody else find £70 per month wey to high


Yeah it is stupid money regardless of where you live in the country

I'd not pay more than £30 a month.


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

£40 a month. £480 a year.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

I work in a gym so i get it free


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> £40 a month fitness first in white field. Ok gym, broken machines.


go down the road to evolution in castleton, 15mins down motorway, I think its same price but better machines,


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I get all that as well but for £24 a month!
> 
> This is with DW though


The position of their gyms are all very convenient locations for me as I am duty manager in a very big company and I always find a virgin active near a site were I may work that week.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I wish to have the exact same services (jacuzzi steam room sauna swimming pool etc etc) and the always convenient locations for 20 quid a month but in London that's what you pay for. (there is much cheaper gyms but the services are different)

And at the end as I said already in a previous thread. Everybody it's freedom to spend their money the way they want without being judged for it. When I say the price of my gym monthly it's look like i am buying eroin in here...

Seriously I broke my back to do a proper career now I got the money to spend and I like it spend it in that way so where is the problem? I don't see it as it's my money not someone else.

Beside, I normally don't wait for the squat rack as in one of their gym I go they have 6 squats racks


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I wish to have the exact same services (jacuzzi steam room sauna swimming pool etc etc) and the always convenient locations for 20 quid a month but in London that's what you pay for. (there is much cheaper gyms but the services are different)
> 
> And at the end as I said already in a previous thread. Everybody it's freedom to spend their money the way they want without being judged for it. When I say the price of my gym monthly it's look like i am buying eroin in here...
> 
> ...


I don't think your financial prowess should come into this as I was only saying that the price difference between North and South is fairly substantial for the same facilities.

Fortunately my gym also had several squat racks, oh and for your info I earn a 4 figure weekly wage


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

£110 per year


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I don't think your financial prowess should come into this as I was only saying that the price difference between North and South is fairly substantial for the same facilities.
> 
> Fortunately my gym also had several squat racks, oh and for your info I earn a 4 figure weekly wage


Mate I wasn't bragging about and I was generally speaking as many people hate people who spend more than them.

(here the example of me spending 80 quid on 5 kg of proteins, I like Optimum Nutrition and I know I can get 5kg of proteins for 40quid but I don't mind pay more because I like their proteins, you have no idea how much hate I received just because of that, I even got taunted, so it wasn't for you to be fair )

Also as I said if I could find the exact same services for 20 quid I will go running and save the rest of the money, but I don't know many gyms in London which they have a gym in almost every area and with all same services.

Besides as you say in North everything is cheaper even the beer


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fair enough mate and yeah it's your money and you spend it as you see fit as it's you who earns it


----------



## GTroy (Oct 14, 2013)

£17.99 with The Gym Group


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Member of 2 gyms (one close to home and ideal for fasted cardio) and have free membership at both.


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

Virgin with everything you waNt and need something approx 30-35 and my original small town gym which was less than 100m was £38 so pretty sweet deal compared!!!!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

18.99 pure gym. Although I may sack it for a few months and train Clubber Lang style in my garage.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

£37pcm cheaper places around but I like my gym and I upgraded to get sauna/steam room etc standard is £31pcm I think

this is near Cambridge


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

£5 a week and go as much as I want...


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

£10.99 a month for me at Pure Gym.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I pay £35 a month for me and my other halfs sister..


----------



## jonyhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

£14.95 per month. Flacks Fitness Bradford.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Have changed gyms now.

£75 a month, but every session is coached 

So, 5 x a week = 20ish coached sessions a month - for £75 it's pretty good!


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

My gyms £35 a month and comes with sauna use


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Have changed gyms now.
> 
> £75 a month, but every session is coached
> 
> So, 5 x a week = 20ish coached sessions a month - for £75 it's pretty good!


That's fvukin good value mate! What the coached sessions like? Feel you gain more from them?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

NotSoBig said:


> That's fvukin good value mate! What the coached sessions like? Feel you gain more from them?


Yea mate, I've gained a fvck load. The sessions are coached as small group classes, but no more than 8 in a group ever. Usually it's 3 or 4 people.

Over the course of 2 weeks, they put 12.5kgs on my bench just by working on my technique!


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Yea mate, I've gained a fvck load. The sessions are coached as small group classes, but no more than 8 in a group ever. Usually it's 3 or 4 people.
> 
> Over the course of 2 weeks, they put 12.5kgs on my bench just by working on my technique!


That sounds perfect! Do they group you for your ability?

e.g. you train with the kiddies? :lol: only messin mate, amazing progress


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

NotSoBig said:


> That sounds perfect! Do they group you for your ability?
> 
> e.g. you train with the kiddies? :lol: only messin mate, amazing progress


No not grouped by ability, but I don't feel it detracts from the training.

There'll always be a few people doing their own thing which reduces the workload on the coaches anyway.

What I do really like though is that where it is such small groups, everyone is really supportive and encourages each other. There's no attitude. No one p1ssing about. We just get in, do our thing and get out whilst being there for each other throughout 

It's not somewhere to train if you just want to stick your headphones on and do your own thing the whole time though. Whilst you could do it, you'd be a bit out of place


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

resten said:


> No not grouped by ability, but I don't feel it detracts from the training.
> 
> There'll always be a few people doing their own thing which reduces the workload on the coaches anyway.
> 
> ...


Sounds really good, so for example, say your group was squatting, would you be squatting 5x100kg while X in your group would be squatting 5x50kg? or would you take it in turns etc?

I normally train with a friend as I feel I benefit from the extra encouragement....(nohomo)


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

£40 an month, DW Sports Aberdeen


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

NotSoBig said:


> Sounds really good, so for example, say your group was squatting, would you be squatting 5x100kg while X in your group would be squatting 5x50kg? or would you take it in turns etc?
> 
> I normally train with a friend as I feel I benefit from the extra encouragement....(nohomo)


Everyone is doing their own routines mate  so whilst you're training together, you're not necessarily doing the same things


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

resten said:


> Yea mate, I've gained a fvck load. The sessions are coached as small group classes, but no more than 8 in a group ever. Usually it's 3 or 4 people.
> 
> Over the course of 2 weeks, they put 12.5kgs on my bench just by working on my technique!


They've doubled your bench mate,that's awesome


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

resten said:


> Everyone is doing their own routines mate  so whilst you're training together, you're not necessarily doing the same things


Shweeeeet! Well worth the money then! So in essence you devise your own routine and they spot/encourage/advise on what your doing?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

£20 a month.

When you consider what people pay on food, gear, sups, sunbeds and even petrol to get their I think they get a bit of a bad deal really.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

2004mark said:


> £20 a month.
> 
> When you consider what people pay on food, gear, sups, sunbeds and even petrol to get their I think they get a bit of a bad deal really.


Agreed, I pay 20 a month, and easily spend 80 on supps....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

NotSoBig said:


> Shweeeeet! Well worth the money then! So in essence you devise your own routine and they spot/encourage/advise on what your doing?


Or they'll design your routine


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

£19.95 Monthly @ DW Sports Fitness thats £4.60 weekly if you sign up for a year, bargain. 'Student offer' though so need student ID


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Council run lesiure centre. Should be £38.99 but I get a discount so pay £26 and can use any 5 local council lesiure centres. Small one I usually use is almost empty, 5 people maximum at any one time so far  went to the main one today at 6am and no waiting for the squat rack (Always real busy after 7am)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

£9.99 per month


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

£32.50, have access to about 6 gyms locally and free swimming & classes but IMO still a rip!! no competition around here so they charge whatever they want. Scary this is they charge £5.50 a time just to get into the gym without a membership!!


----------



## jo3y (Nov 5, 2013)

25 pcm


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

Flex N Tone in Salford

£260 - 12 Month (£22pm)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

£77 including towel service and unlimited classes @ Gymbox

I think it's a bargain


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

£17.99


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> £77 including towel service and unlimited classes @ Gymbox
> 
> I think it's a bargain


Is that for a year?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Is that for a year?


lol, no. Monthly


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> lol, no. Monthly


Jesus! I think I'm in the wrong job!


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

19.99


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Jesus! I think I'm in the wrong job!


I don't think we can compare central london to Hull.

The gym is so well equiped and if want to do crossfit, boxing or MMA, there are unlimited classes


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

£21 a month.

A new gym has opened which is £9.99 a month, no joining fee and first month free. Which seems good to me but the gym I go to now is literally opposite my works, so I'm staying put.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

£30 a month no contract


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I don't think we can compare central london to Hull.
> 
> The gym is so well equiped and if want to do crossfit, boxing or MMA, there are unlimited classes


You're absolutely right mate.

My gym isn't bad actually for the money. I reckon Hull's most expensive gym is the David Lloyd centre. It was £60 a month and that has everything.

I'll stay where I am though - it's okay for an oldie like me!


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Free, i look after all the equipment.


----------



## Rodders27 (Nov 29, 2013)

£31 per month for a pretty poorly equipped gym! The joys of living in a small town.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

£10.99 Pure Gym!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

£25 p/m


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

£34 DW


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

£25 Dw Hull


----------



## perrypower (Dec 5, 2013)

David Lloyd's...expensive but very clean


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

£30 gym £48 mma gym :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

£19 a month so roughly £5 a week and cant fault the place, link below.


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Which one do I vote if its exactly £20?


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

£41 a month, village hotel, used to work there and get it free, they clocked on to it about 3 years after i left that i still wasnt paying :thumbdown:

Not a bad gym though, weights are fine, pool, sauna, steam etc


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

mattyhunt said:


> £41 a month, village hotel, used to work there and get it free, they clocked on to it about 3 years after i left that i still wasnt paying :thumbdown:
> 
> Not a bad gym though, weights are fine, pool, sauna, steam etc


Not bad gym yer right! I got hold of a weeks free pass through a mate but my thoughts were its more of a fitness gym. If you want running machines and them machines that vibrate then yes but I wanted a 50kg dumbbell and was told they only went up tp 30kg.

I must say some nice looking women go though  but not a chance would i pay £40 a month for it.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Not bad gym yer right! I got hold of a weeks free pass through a mate but my thoughts were its more of a fitness gym. If you want running machines and them machines that vibrate then yes but I wanted a 50kg dumbbell and was told they only went up tp 30kg.
> 
> I must say some nice looking women go though  but not a chance would i pay £40 a month for it.


Yeah gotta admit it is more of a fitness gym, there is about 30 cardio machines!

The weights aren't too bad in mine though. They go up to 42kg in 2kg increments and we have a set of 50kg dumbbells


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

40 € per month 12 month contract


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

32£ a month with a year contract, otherwise like 45£ -.- but yeah, decent gym, loads of equipment, 2 saunas, steam room, just had new showers and toilets done. wish it was 24 hours though


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

24 hour gym. £11 a month with no contract.

Downside is that it's quite packed at some times.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

£35 a month for an average gym with more cardio stuff than anything, one squat rack and horrible changing rooms. It's not all bad...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Zero.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

it was zero but im joining a gym tomorrow £15 p/m for a while. until i have the cash to make my home gym what i want it to be


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

£29.95 a month for an average type gym. live in the countryside so not many gyms round here lol.


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

£225 a year (£18.75 a month)

Me and training partner came to a deal with the owner. Should be £300 a year or £30 a month.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

£0


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

£34 a month dd. Used to be £26 but now want the inclusion of the sauna and steam room!!


----------



## ManchesterRed (Feb 11, 2014)

£19.99 a month, PureGym spinningfields. Decent gym. Absolutely rammed between 5 and 7 as it's in the city centre so it's full of the after work crowd. Dead at the weekend which is good.


----------



## DURACELL12 (Nov 25, 2013)

26 pound a month for me worth every penny!


----------



## The Jedi (Dec 29, 2013)

Nil.train in my gym!........shed


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

£45 a month  not even a great gym has smith machines instead of racks!

Building my own gym when me and the Mrs move an so far i have my own rack with 250kg of weights and dumbells going up to 45kg so will add more when i out grow them and if needs be i will still visit the gym once a week. My own gym is costing but in the long run i will save a lot of money and can train when i want instead of waiting ages for a bench etc.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

20 squid


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

20 quid a month and all the free chalk you can use


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

£0


----------



## wyer92 (Sep 22, 2011)

2 voted 100+ ??? What sort of gym is this!?!


----------



## moocowsuk (Nov 30, 2013)

Gym and Tonic In Stafford only £22.95 a month .... its the cheapest around here


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

£49 ... Virgin Active


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

£13.99 xercise4less


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> As the poll states, how much does your gym cost you each month.
> 
> In terms of membership.
> 
> £21 p/m- Cheetahs Gym, Hove. Fantastic value for money imo.


£5/month, university gym


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> £49 ... Virgin Active


Same here. Not the cheapest gym around, but got a lot of good facilities.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Agreed! Mine has a large weights area downstairs which includes two squad racks, two lat pulldowns and dumbells going up too 48KG then all the CV equipment is upstairs.


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

it depends whether you want cumulative or not I pay £60 for the martial arts gym but they no longer have a weights/cv section just classes plus I pay £75 for Gym in London. Its not the cheapest but I really like the atmosphere, the instructors and the classes


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

£10 a month free co****'s when i want unlimited sun beds but i don't use them and also it's 24 hours


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

£20 a month. @ Morgans powerhouse


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

£17 a month before tax, think it's about £3 tax saving through salary benefits. The joy of working for a Uni.


----------



## Fiahh (May 7, 2009)

£50 b4stards rip me off

Jealous of those who pay £20!!


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

18 a month and it's got every thing and more


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Im payin 40 a month no contract gym not all tgat no sauna etc etc bit I can get the job done in there plus tgeres no others realy near pkus I dont want contract


----------



## dazzaturbomad (Feb 1, 2014)

£45 a month for me and mrs,but the slack fcuks don't open sat or sunday after 12 when I want to train,signed up till January next year else id tell em to stick it,i train at another gym sat n sun evening that can be fcuked to open proper times and actually care about there customers needs.


----------



## YOUNGMUSCLE (Mar 5, 2014)

38.50, get golf swimming and classes included


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

19.99 a month. fitness4less new malden


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

£26 a month so just paid the year at £200 I only started a month ago and least if it's paid for I will keep going plus I'm starting to enjoy it more. Was a little off putting at first being a pure lifting gym with the big guys smashing heavy weights I only chanced it coz a mate from work goes, way better than the £40 a month DW charged. Only thing for me is weekend opening times sat till 6 and Sunday till 4 all week 9-9 I work shifts so weekends and 12hr days don't help.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

£22 a month which includes comp prep from an ifbb pro, full of competitors and a great atmosphere, DBS to 80kg #winner


----------

